# Thank you



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Just want to give Tommy a big public THANK YOU for helping me out last night for a part for a reel. I'd started an impulse build and upgrade/conversion to an existing reel I have owned for years and asked him if he had the part I needed and had it packed and labeled for shipping before I could finish the conversation. Thanks again Tommy! First class guy to deal with! I'll be getting one of those 11fters before it's all said and done.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You are welcome. It was a shot in the dark but I thought I had one of those sideplates left from a tourney reel conversion years ago.

Glad to help, you should have it today or tomorrow!

Tommy


----------

